# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Echo Look, hands-free camera style assistant, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Echo Look. Love your look. Every day.

Published on Apr 26, 2017




> “Alexa, take a photo.” Introducing Echo Look—hands-free camera and style assistant.
> Echo Look—everything you love about Alexa, and now she can help you look your best. Using just your voice, easily take full-length photos and short videos with a hands-free camera. Plus, get a second opinion with Style Check on which outfit looks best.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s new $200 Echo Look camera will judge your outfits"
I’ll do it for you for free, quite frankly

by Natt Garun
April 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's newest Echo wants to take a good look at you

Published on Apr 29, 2017




> In this week's wrap-up, Amazon introduces a new Alexa-enabled camera that gives you style tips because that's what the world really needs.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Look teaches you what not to wear

Published on Jun 12, 2017




> The smart speaker uses a built-in camera to take full-body selfies and artificial intelligence to decide which of your outfits looks best on you.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Look review

Published on Jul 6, 2017




> Amazon's new Echo Look is a hands-free camera that doubles as a speaker and works with Alexa, Amazon's voice-controlled assistant. But its key feature is that it takes hands-free, full-length photos of you - or, more accurately, your outfits - and then tells you what to wear.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Look review

Published on Jun 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Echo Looks will cease functioning in July, as Amazon discontinues the camera"

by Brian Heater
May 29, 2020

----------

